# Dante' & Ziggy's Thread



## mambo101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Alright, sports fans, I'm officially back!!

Here's some some photos of Dante. He is a red Mini Satin. I got him at the Butler Farm show back in August:












DANTE BEING TRANCED:
















AND NOW THE DEBUT OF ZIGGY. ZIGGY IS A CALIFORNIAN MINI SATIN. GOT HIM FROM A BREEDER IN OHIO. HE WAS BORN ON DECEMBER 14TH, 2005.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Mambo! :wave:

We missed your news flashes on Rabbit related items. 

You have some nice sharp close-ups of Dante. I like the tranced picture.
Does Dante jump over the NIC barrier?

When did you get Ziggy?
Is Dante and Ziggy bonded?

Rainbows!


----------



## 2bunmom (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Mambo, Good to see you back. Thanks for sharing the great pictures of your bunny boys. Dante and Ziggy are so cute!!! We will look at pictures anytime you want to share them!!!! Beckie


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 8, 2006)

Ditto Pet_bunnys questions!

This is a precious picture!


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. I got Ziggy about 3 weeks ago. He did jump over the nic bunny run for the first time last night. I didn't see him do it because I was playing with Photoshop Elements on my computer when he did it. All of a sudden I felt something nipping at my shoes and it washim. I have ho idea how he was able to jump over, but he did. I guess he didn't hurt himself because he seems fine. I am in the process of bonding them. It's going ok so far. I'm doing it in small steps. 

I have my own web site where I post the news items now. I am going to have to get Danielle's permission to post the url here. Please don't PM me for the site. I don't don't want to break the rules and go behind anyone's back.

Dan


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 8, 2006)

:yes::great::happybunny::welcome:hello:happyrabbit:

and

:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:



MAMBO'S BACK!!!! WOO HOO!!!! 

It is SOOOO good to see you back - I've missed all your awesome news links. Now I can be a better informed bunny mama of the bunny news in the world.

And you can post your link in your profile I think...I'll double check on that!



Peg


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Peg. I should also add that Ziggy is already perfectly litter trained, which also make me very, very happy.:colors:


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 8, 2006)

On well, I may have just spoke too soon on the bonding thing. I just caught Dante' mounting Ziggy. I know thats normal but, I sometimes get scared that he will hurt Ziggy because he is so much bigger thanZiggy.:?


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 9, 2006)

:welcomeBACK! Hi Mambo!. Your two boysare gorgeous. Hopefully they will sort out who's top bunny before long!

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Mar 9, 2006)

MAMBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug:

I've missed you!

I think I need to make a bunnynapping trip. Your boys are gorgeous!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Mar 15, 2006)

Naturesee, I got to meet Dante' twice already and about to see Dante'a again and meeting Ziggy.

Welcome back Dan, things sure changed alot here since then. I love the new set up and everything. 

Looking forward seeing more bunnytures.:colors:


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 19, 2006)

Ziggy in a music video:

http://www.usanetwork.com/series/nashvillestar/interactive/musicvideo/index.php?id=082401D9-0CB3-5487-E13C-C573A2691B39


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 19, 2006)

:great:That was so funny. What a clever boy Ziggy is - not only can he sing, he can drive too 

Jan


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Mambo!! I'm a little late, but welcome back!

Dante and Ziggy are adorable!! I can't get over how cute thepic is of Dante being tranced! :shock: :bunnydance:


----------



## Lissa (Mar 24, 2006)

Those pictures are wonderful!!


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 27, 2006)

Many of you have asked what happened to therabbit news headlines I used to post here all the time. You can nowread them all on my All American Rabbit Gazette web site. The url ishttp://www.allamericanrabbit.net. There you can just click on the headlines and go straight to thestory.

Along with the news headlines is Western PA and Eastern Ohio show news,photos, and the rabbit video of the week. Some of the current headlinesare:

RABBITS WITH PECULIAR EARS

ST. PAUL OFFICE BOOTS EASTER BUNNY

FOO FOO BUNNIES MAKE CUDDLY ALTERNATIVE TO CHOCOLATE

So check out the All American Rabbit Gazette for your daily dose of rabbit news.


----------



## RO STAFF 2 (Mar 27, 2006)

:bump


----------



## mambo101 (May 11, 2006)

Finally some new photos of the boys. For you new folks Danté is the red mini-satin and Ziggy in the californian mini-satin.































And please excuse my messy floor.


----------



## cheryl (May 11, 2006)

ohh my what a gorgeous boy Ziggy is,and i just love the picture of Dante being tranced,he looks so sweet and peaceful 








cheryl


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 14, 2006)

I got to meet Ziggie about a month ago.Soooooooooooooo cute and sooooooooooooooooo soft. Dante' had gottenbigger. Wow look at Ziggie too:shock::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 9, 2006)

Tomorrow, June 9this Danté's 1st birthday. Here's a few new photos of the birthday boy:






















Here's a few new shots of Ziggy. He will be 6 months old on June 14th:






















I also took a few photos at the Central PA Rabbit Show at StateCollege, PA this past weekend. You can check those out at my AllAmerican Rabbit Gazette athttp://www.allamericanrabbit.org.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dante! Look how handsome you've become!

And happy half-birthday to Ziggy!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 9, 2006)

Pebbles will be :bunnydance::bunnydance: on June 23. 

Rainbows!


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you, Pebbles!!:wave:


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 9, 2006)

:birthday:* Happy Birthday Dante!!!*
:balloons:arty::bestwishes:toastingbuns


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 10, 2006)

What a beautiful Birthday Boy! Happy Birthday Dante!

Jan


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 20, 2006)

I finally got a chance to have a little photo session with the the boys last night. Here are the results:


----------



## naturestee (Sep 21, 2006)

Hiya Mambo! Haven't seen you for a while! Your boys are gorgeous.:bunnyheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 21, 2006)

So cute!:bunnydance:



Alicia:sweepThe Maid, The buns Ringo Starr :runningrabbit:, SamanthaJane :apollo:,Connor Grayson:not listening, Teresa Mekare:bunny19, ANDTHE REST OF THE ZOO CREW!!!


----------

